# Sony MDR-V6/7506 Beyer pad mod with pics! (lots)



## GotNoRice

I’m sure someone’s probably already posted a guide, and it probably even has pictures too but if nothing else, this gave me an excuse to play with my camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I’ve read about the Beyer pad mod before, but I didn’t really want to hassle with calling them and ordering over the phone. Well, the pleather pads that come stock on my 7506 started to kinda peel away at the seem. Also, I was able to find a place online that sold them: 

http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-EDT250V-Headphone-Pads-Black/dp/B0016MF7W2

3 days later, I got them.
















They look pretty nice.

Here, you can see what the old pleather pads were looking like:






Time to remove those ugly things:






Basically just pull and it will come out of its little slot. There isn’t any glue or anything holding it in there.

Once you’ve got both pads off, they’ll look like this:






The next step is to turn the pleather pads inside-out so that it’s easier to remove the foam:






Then just pull…











The glue wasn’t very sticky, about the same as rubber-cement, and it pulls right off with very little effort. I’ve heard people say the glue was so strong that it actually took a layer of pleather with it… well, my glue wasn’t anywhere near that strong, but maybe that’s because I’ve worn them for a year+ already?

Two intact foam thingies:






OK, you can see how big the foam thing is compared to the beyer pad, you just kinda have to work it under that flap.






It goes in pretty easily, but honestly, after this point, the stupid f’ing foam things become the biggest pain in the ass of the entire process.






So far, so good.






And done, well not really…






I don’t know why people were worrying about possibly damaging the drivers during the process, there is that fairly thick metal piece, and it’s not like your finger is going to go through one of those holes or anything.






Start slipping it into that groove.






Ok, well first attempt = failure as those stupid foam thingies want to bunch up and stuff as you put the new pads on.






Getting there…






On some parts, I found it easier to pull the flap over the whole thing, then after that’s done, pull it back out slightly till it slips into the groove.







Mmm, k. Almost done, got the pad on but the foam thing bunched up again. Luckly, it was reasonably easy to work it back into place without having to take the pad off again.






All done.











First impression is that the bass is louder, while overall the rest of the sound is just slightly more muted. The sound seems more “smooth”, whatever that means, heh. They are more comfortable for sure, but not really cooler like I expected. I don’t get that sweaty vinyl feeling, but I would even go as far as to say that my ears get warmer with these pads than they did with the pleather ones.


----------



## bln

Nice guide. It was a real bitch when I did this to my v6's, and I didn't find it much cooler or more comfortable either. Some seem to like it, though.


----------



## Duncan

Nice comprehensive guide GotNoRice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to Head-Fi!!


----------



## EricP

Sorry for thread-mining a bit, but I was wondering if this modification increases the depth of the phones. I don't mean the sound, I mean the actual physical distance from the drivers to your ears. One of my only complaints about my V6s is that my ears actually hit the drivers, which makes them uncomfortable to wear for more than an hour or so. Anyway, by the pictures, it looks like the Beyer pads are a little thicker, so if this is true, I'm going to be searching for these pads.

 FYI, the link you gave said that they're out of stock.


----------



## GotNoRice

Yeah, I would say that they put the drivers farther from your ears.


----------



## badtz

compared to the pleather pads, how would the Beyer Pads fit?

 Does each pad fit completely over your ears? or do they lay on your ears?

 [still haven't bought a 7506]

 ?


----------



## [AK]Zip

GotNoRice: Take all that apart and wash those 2 old foam pads in warm water with soap so they nice, clean, and black again.

 -Alex-


----------



## bret34

Quote:


 First impression is that the bass is louder, while overall the rest of the sound is just slightly more muted. The sound seems more “smooth”, whatever that means, heh. They are more comfortable for sure, but not really cooler like I expected. I don’t get that sweaty vinyl feeling, but I would even go as far as to say that my ears get warmer with these pads than they did with the pleather ones. 
 

Great experiment, thanks! Do you (or anyone else) know where I can get original cover replacements for the V6? Mine are worn to shreds and I'd love to get like-new comfort. I tried calling Sony, but they didn't have a clue what I was talking about.


----------



## badtz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bret34* 
_Great experiment, thanks! Do you (or anyone else) know where I can get original cover replacements for the V6? Mine are worn to shreds and I'd love to get like-new comfort. I tried calling Sony, but they didn't have a clue what I was talking about._

 

greetings bret,

 i have brand new pads if interested [i'm getting new 7506 headphones, and the first thing I'll be doing is the beyer pad replacement].

 if interested, please PM.


----------



## badtz

I'm at the part in the mod where I'm suppose to take out the foam piece on the pleather pads.... 

 but, the foam seems to be stitched to the pleather pad ..... am I suppose to cut it off? It doesn't seem like it'll peel off ..... ?


----------



## dapellegrini

Thank you for the great pics!

 This is the only good "how-to" you can find anymore on this subject... Apparently this is an old topic, but there don't seem to be many old answers floating around.

 My Sony pads were also stitched on, not glued. I used a needle and a razor blade to carefully cut the stitching out without damaging the black backing piece. Eventually you get the right thread and it all unravels. Unfortunately, this also unravels the stitching on the remaining paddding, rendering them useless if, for whatever reason, you thought you might hold on to them (when I ordered everything I did not realize I would have to destroy the standard pads to make this work). I am glad I did not have to deal with glue though...

 I will say that I am extremely happy with the new pads. They have effectively moved the drivers out a little bit further from my ears, where the standard pads were not thick enough and had the drivers resting on, if not pushing against my ears. Comfort went from 5/10 to 8.5/10. The sound seems a tad deeper and more rich. Highly recommended mod...


----------



## dmt0

Hey, that's a great guide! Just done my V6's too. 
 The foam thingies were a pain too, but easily solvable. Just put a few thin strips of double sided adhesive tape inside the pads to glue the foam parts to them, and they're not going anywhere.
 Cheers!


----------



## Xanatos

you should remove the foam rings attached to the driver.


----------



## dmt0

No you shouldn't.


----------



## Xanatos

oh ok


----------



## iliketuna

hey guys... i just did the mod exactly 2 minutes ago! must say i'm very pleased. moving the drivers slightly further away from the ears actually creates a nice soundstage that wasn't there before! its worth it for that alone! comfort is extremely improved!! and the warmer sound is a welcome side effect... (tho i still find myself eq'ing the treble down a bit)

 i also ran in to the problem of having the sony foam stitched to the pads... i got frustrated with trying to cut them... so i just used the round foams that came with the dt250 pads. its a little tricky, but they can cover the entire driver and will stay in place. the main difference i noticed tho is that they're noticeably thicker than the sony foams. 

 anybody else try this? is the sound different from the thinner sony foams?


----------



## jlo mein

Your DT250 pads came with foam inserts? Mine came exactly as pictured by the OP, just the velour pad "O"s without anything covering the hole inside.

 I peeled the sony foam inserts off my old pads and used them on the new ones, like the OP did.


----------



## lan

That's interesting. My pads came with a plastic piece (which go on the Beyer headphones it seems as I looked at it's manual) and circular pads also. I also ordered them from B&H.


----------



## Joshatdot

Sweet guide! I have a very old set of V6's I got about 16 years ago, and 7506's about 18 months ago.

 My V6's pleather are completely gone, I used them forever, it looked like I suffered from Black Dandruff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My 7506's started to separate on the inner seal so I can see the yellow-white foam.

 I am going to dig up my V6's from storage, and get 2 refoaming kits!


----------



## alpha80

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Duncan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice comprehensive guide GotNoRice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to Head-Fi!!_

 

Yes yes.


----------



## Architorture

First Head-Fi post! (and it's turned into a behemoth) been lurking since November.

 let me just start by saying great guide to the op, detailed step-by-step pics & instructions are wonderful. i wish i had seen this before i did mine a two months ago. oh, well.

 [pics to follow at the end]

 The reason for my post though, is that i too love the feel of the beyer pads, and the little extra depth that they give vs. the stock pleather pads. BUT, my biggest gripe with the v6's is that they're too shallow for my ears (sticky-outy ears i guess). the v6 are definitely circum-aural, but they cause a lot of the same pain as supra-aural headphones b/c the pads are shallow enough that the plastic presses against your ears (through the foam, but still...).

 So, the other day, i was trying to think of how i could get more distance between my ear and the housing, and i stuck the original pads between my ears and the beyer pads, like a double cheeseburger. the difference in comfort was extraordinary, and the sound, as far as i could tell un-touched. now, obviously, sticking another set of pads up there is not real practical (i didn't get the pleasure of velour anymore), not to mention unsightly.

 Well, looking into my little plastic bag of headphone foam and grille-cloth, inspiration struck, so to speak. i had a set of old ear pads from my brother's Direct Sound Extreme Isolation headphones (some of the most uncomfortable things you could ever put on your head, in my opinon). they're just the foam, w/o any covering. so what i ended up doing, was just stuffing the foam under the beyer pads with a plastic knife, held in just by friction. it compresses, but still adds a good amount of height to the pads, just enough that even though i can still feel the housing against my ear, it's no longer pressing or causing pain. I'm now super happy with the comfort and sound of the my v6's (though i would love to get some sweet open 'phones, and an amp... etc, etc.

 but enough, rambling, here's some pics of my mod process. it's very close to the standard, but i think i have a few techniques that are really helpful for making things go smoothly.





 here you can see four pieces cut off of scotch mounting squares. these help to hold the cloth steady while you're putting the pads on.





 this is a piece of speaker grille cloth i cut to fit, since i didn't want to mess with the original pads and un-sew the foam





 here you can see the process half way; the left pad is already turned up to 11, and the right one is the standard beyer-mod





 on the v6 you can see i put in a piece of plastic i cut from a bag. this helps to keep the grille-cloth from getting ripped out by the force of stuffing the foam under the beyer pads. afterwards you just pull it out. that's the plastic knife i use to jam the foam under the pads, and the foam from the direct sound headphone pads that i stuck in my v6's. if you don't have something like these lying around, i bet you could use any old foam, like a strip of the stuff they sell to stick in between the two sashes of a double-hung window or around an air-conditioner to cut the draft.





 here you can see the finished product, with the foam stuffed under the beyer pads. the gray foam is visible from an angle, but not head-on. i find that if you work one end in most of the way, then get the other end, then move to the long sides, working from their middle to the ends, it goes pretty smoothly (if that makes ANY sense). sort of like a cross pattern.





 and the end result vs. one of sony's puny pleather pads. a huge improvement imo.


----------



## Joshatdot

Damn those are beefy pads! I got to try that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are they still cushy? or kinda firm-ish now?


----------



## Architorture

they are a little bit firmer, but the wonderful beyer cushiness is still there in all it's glory. the little bit of stiffness that the extra foam adds is far outweighed by the increased depth, in terms of comfort-giving, imo.


----------



## CptanPanic

I just stumbled upon this thread since my V6's are in bad need of some new pads. But it seems the Beyerdynamic 250 pads have been discontinued. What else can I use?
 Thanks,
 CP


----------



## islewind

This is perfect, I have wanted to do this to my v-6's but was hoping to find some detailed instructions! Thanks.


----------



## jlo mein

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CptanPanic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ But it seems the Beyerdynamic 250 pads have been discontinued. _

 

If this information is true, it is a sad sad day in head-fi. I already did the beyer pad mod to my V6/7506, but they are starting to turn green and smell funny from sweat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I was hoping to pick up some replacements...


----------



## Logistics

Hey, can I use this same kit on my MDR-V700's? I have that problem where they press up against your ears and make your ears physically hurt after extended listening. It looks like the pads attach the same way. I believe my brothers' phones are the 7506's and I noticed they have more bass than my V700's. No fair! Anyway, his factory pads keep the cans from pressing against your ears. I was thinking about having one of my female friends who know how to make clothing and such make custom ear pads for my phones... i still may since I could use neat material. hehe! But, again will this kit work on my V700's?


----------



## ziplock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CptanPanic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just stumbled upon this thread since my V6's are in bad need of some new pads. But it seems the Beyerdynamic 250 pads have been discontinued. What else can I use?
 Thanks,
 CP_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlo mein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If this information is true, it is a sad sad day in head-fi. I already did the beyer pad mod to my V6/7506, but they are starting to turn green and smell funny from sweat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I was hoping to pick up some replacements..._

 


 Has anyone confirmed this directly with Beyer? I was just thinking of doing this mod to my V6s, it would be a shame...

 ~Zip


----------



## ziplock

Here is a response from Beyerdynamic...

_The item that you are looking for is not in stock. We expect to have it by mid July.

 Attached is a parts order form so I can enter it in the system if you'd still like to order it.

 Celia E. Williamson
 Customer Service Department

 beyerdynamic Inc. USA
 56 Central Ave.
 Farmingdale, NY 11735

 Phone: +1 (631) 2 93 / 32 00 x12
 Fax: +1 (631) 2 93 / 32 88
 Mobile: +1 (516) 4 73 94 88
 E-Mail: celia@beyerdynamic-usa.com
 Internet: www.beyerdynamic-usa.com
_

 I uploaded the order form to rapidshare for those interested.

http://rapidshare.com/files/39670936..._FORM.doc.html

 Cheers!

 ~Zip


----------



## ziplock

I got my order in from Beyerdynamic and modded my V6's this morning. Did anyone notice these pads needing a break-in period? 

 At higher volumes I can hear the drivers extending too far due to lack of air pressure. If I press the headphones closer to my ears the problem goes away. I'm hoping over time they will seal slightly better.

 I am glad I ordered the pads with the foam inserts. That way I did not have to cannibalize my original V6 pads.

 Overall I am pleased with the mod. I can reflect on the general impressions found by those throughout this thread. I'll probably do a comparison to the original pads after a few months of listening.

 ~Zip

 Edit: Hmm, maybe when I shave my head again they will seal better! lol


----------



## Rainbow Randy

Did anyone experience the bass becoming boomy and ill-defined after the mod?


----------



## quane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChiComm4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did anyone experience the bass becoming boomy and ill-defined after the mod?_

 

Do you realize that you resurrected 2 year old thread?


----------



## lpkay

Continuing the resurrection...

 Has anyone tried Remote Audio HN-7506 Replacement Gel-Fill Earpads? I searched the forums but could not find anything.  HTML Code:


```
[left]http://www.trewaudio.com/store/product.php?productid=257&cat=110&page=1[/left]
```

A source for MDR7506 & V6 replacement pads in Canada are Trew Audio.  HTML Code:


```
[left]http://www.trewaudio.com/store/[/left]
```

 Also I picked up Beyerdynamic DT250 Velour ear cushions from the Toronto store today, I want improved isolation over the stock 7506's. They're not listed on their website so just email them to find out if they're in stock, PN EDT250V. HTML Code:


```
[left]http://www.trewaudio.com/contact/[/left]
```

thanks, lpkay, newbie


----------



## GotNoRice

Pics in the first post should be working again.


----------



## lpkay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GotNoRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pics in the first post should be working again._

 

GotNoRice, you are the best! Thanks for restoring your pics! Much appreciated!!


----------



## mrarroyo

These pads also work on the Ultrasone HFI-780.


----------



## ddiggler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lpkay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_GotNoRice, you are the best! Thanks for restoring your pics! Much appreciated!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Pics are down again! Please get them back up.


----------



## ninjikiran

thanks for putting this back up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just modded today. I am not a super audiophile but first thing I noticed was a boomier bass. Sounds less fake~


----------



## matt1039lp

I will be following this guide when my beyer pads come in. Thanks!


----------



## soudlous

LOL I guess to extend this just a bit,

 To get the pads , they are available here also. 
Beyerdynamic_942704_Padded_Earcushions_for_DT250_D T280.html

 or

Pearstone_9081860_Deluxe_Earpads_Pair_.html


----------



## Ouspensky

I live in Mexico and I'm getting my 7506's when my sister comes visiting this October. I called her and made her order the beyer pads, so I'll be doing my mod also. Thanks so much for this post!!.


----------



## Trollzama-V6

So, overall, do the Beyer pads make the sound quality better? Worse? I saw one person here saying it added a soundstage. Is that true?


----------



## Ouspensky

Yes, they do add some soundstage, not much, and the bass is improved (more extended). Mainly because the pads are thicker and the distance between your ears and the driver increases.


----------



## eckndu

hi, I just brought a pair of 7506 from the store the OP linked. along with a pair of ear pad as well. it's not the ones the OP brought, it's this one: 
  they had 2$ off if I buy them together...
  my question is should I put on the aftermarket pads right now or wait for the OEM pad to wear out? and also, this maybe too late of a question, how is this pearstone pad compared to the beyer one the OP brought? (not really audiophile here)
  thanks alot


----------



## Ouspensky

Quote: 





eckndu said:


> hi, I just brought a pair of 7506 from the store the OP linked. along with a pair of ear pad as well. it's not the ones the OP brought, it's this one:
> they had 2$ off if I buy them together...
> my question is should I put on the aftermarket pads right now or wait for the OEM pad to wear out? and also, this maybe too late of a question, how is this pearstone pad compared to the beyer one the OP brought? (not really audiophile here)
> thanks alot


 

 I haven't heard the pearstone pads, but they appear to be just the same.  About using them immediately....the original come off fairly easy, so I guggest you grab a hold of 2 or 3 of your favorite albums, with good quality (192kbps or more) and listen to them with the original pads, get used to the sound signature, and when you have an idea of their sound, switch and play with the others. Sound is subjective, I preffer the velour pads, but ymmv. cheers.


----------



## Meshaboo

Heyy everyone!!! I just did the mod 5 mins ago and I love it! ♥ Thank you! It didn't take me that long to do it; my orig. pads were stitched so I carefully cut the stitching and pulled the string. The tricky part was, like a lot of people were saying, was getting the inside thing to stay and getting the beyer pads on the headphones. This whole process probably took me 10 mins. They are much more comfy and I love the slight incerase in bass. I don't have to turn up the bass in my Rockboxed Fuze anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 P.S. the pics arent showing..


----------



## Ouspensky

Quote: 





meshaboo said:


> Heyy everyone!!! I just did the mod 5 mins ago and I love it! ♥ Thank you! It didn't take me that long to do it; my orig. pads were stitched so I carefully cut the stitching and pulled the string. The tricky part was, like a lot of people were saying, was getting the inside thing to stay and getting the beyer pads on the headphones. This whole process probably took me 10 mins. They are much more comfy and I love the slight incerase in bass. I don't have to turn up the bass in my Rockboxed Fuze anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  the pics aren't showing becase this is a very old thread!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I too use the velour pads, and yes it sounds a lot better IMHO. I love my 7506 and even though I have better and more expensive cans now, they will always be a keeper. These things are very revealing.


----------



## GotNoRice

Pictures fixed


----------



## robotskill

I really appreciate the guide!  After reading it I immediately placed an order with B&H for a set of pads to replace my originals from 1999. Their facing separated from the inner diameter long ago and in fact all of the pleather eventually worked its way off such that they are now a completely cloth fabric.  While they are still plenty comfortable their bass doesn't extend as low and is a bit muddy at times.  I opted to get a set of sheepskin pads from Auray for $30 because they looked comfortable & had the black mesh already attached to the cushion. If it turns out that I really don't like them I'll just pick up the beyers and won't be too far out of pocket


----------



## thazy2

very nice!


----------



## robotskill

I got the pads in yest and they're really really nice, very comfortable, isolate well and they brought back the bass performance that was lacking , i feel like i got a new pair of headphones.  its been a looong time since these had fully functional pads so it would be difficult for me to try to make a comparison if these pads have an effect on sq as exactly compared to the stock ones, but they sound great.


----------



## chispa02

Thanks a lot for this guide... just replace my original pads after 7 long years... and now I love my V6 again


----------



## IzzyAxel

If anyone wants to try this for themselves, I discovered that the Beyerdynamic EDT-231V pads improve the V6 quite a lot.  I originally hated the V6, but due to circumstances I had to find a closed can to use for a trip my family was taking to Canada.  I thought I might try putting different pads I had onto the various closed cans I owned, and ended up discovering that the 231Vs absorbed all the resonances and ringing in the upper registers due to the velour, lifted the driver away from the ear, created a better seal, and created a very nice soundstage with laser precision imaging, improved the comfort and cleaned the bass up a lot, giving it huge impact and punch.  I wasn't expecting much, but ended up creating the best headphones I own.  I've since sold the HD600, RS2i, T50RP, and a few others, because the V6 is now just plain better.  Eventually I'm going to get an MDR-7520 and CD900st, and I'll try these pads on them too. 
  
 Fair warning, the 231Vs are supra, they should be worn with the back of your ear against the back inner wall of the pad, and when the pads are new, the fibers are stiff so it may itch, but after use your skins oils break the fibers down and make the velour extremely soft and comfortable.
  
 Edit: I should note too, the pads don't fit the headphone, I put double sided tape on the outer rings on the back of the pads, and affixed them to the baffle like that, making sure to keep them centered and symmetrical.  On the sound, I consider these the ultimate (relative to what I've heard so far) casual listening headphones.  They're smooth, vibrant and rich with no hint of glare or harshness, but still render all the details naturally, (not throwing them in your face, a common problem I have with audiophile headphones) seem to conform fairly well to the ELC, (except the line keeps going down when it gets to the treble) and go chameleon with many of their traits, conforming to the source signal instead of forcing colorations or other traits onto the music.  They just seem to be utterly devoid of listening fatigue.  Improvements for me would be a bit less THD in the midbass, and some really nice and smooth, airy treble.


----------



## takato14

izzyaxel said:


> If anyone wants to try this for themselves, I discovered that the Beyerdynamic EDT-231V pads improve the V6 quite a lot.  I originally hated the V6, but due to circumstances I had to find a closed can to use for a trip my family was taking to Canada.  I thought I might try putting different pads I had onto the various closed cans I owned, and ended up discovering that the 231Vs absorbed all the resonances and ringing in the upper registers due to the velour, lifted the driver away from the ear, created a better seal, and created a very nice soundstage with laser precision imaging, improved the comfort and cleaned the bass up a lot, giving it huge impact and punch.  I wasn't expecting much, but ended up creating the best headphones I own.  I've since sold the HD600, RS2i, T50RP, and a few others, because the V6 is now just plain better.  Eventually I'm going to get an MDR-7520 and CD900st, and I'll try these pads on them too.
> 
> Fair warning, the 231Vs are supra, they should be worn with the back of your ear against the back inner wall of the pad, and when the pads are new, the fibers are stiff so it may itch, but after use your skins oils break the fibers down and make the velour extremely soft and comfortable.
> 
> Edit: I should note too, the pads don't fit the headphone, I put double sided tape on the outer rings on the back of the pads, and affixed them to the baffle like that, making sure to keep them centered and symmetrical.  On the sound, I consider these the ultimate (relative to what I've heard so far) casual listening headphones.  They're smooth, vibrant and rich with no hint of glare or harshness, but still render all the details naturally, (not throwing them in your face, a common problem I have with audiophile headphones) seem to conform fairly well to the ELC, (except the line keeps going down when it gets to the treble) and go chameleon with many of their traits, conforming to the source signal instead of forcing colorations or other traits onto the music.  They just seem to be utterly devoid of listening fatigue.  Improvements for me would be a bit less THD in the midbass, and some really nice and smooth, airy treble.


 
  
 For all of those who think he's crazy (as I did), he lent me his V6 with this mod performed on it and I found every single statement to be true. The transformation caused by the 231Vs is absolutely incredible. It took my ears a while to get used to the massive amount of bass but once it did I couldn't take them off my head. The sound is incredibly smooth and completely free of any kind of harshness, something no headphone I own, have owned, or have heard has managed to do, and we're talking a LOT of gear here; just check my profile. 
  
 And on top of that, the headphone is incredibly clear and clean, I mean seriously I had no way to explain what I was hearing. The headphone is wonderfully detailed and revealing without shoving it in your face or letting it get in the way. For the record, compared to this, the HD600 absolutely fails to do that, even though that's what the headphone is known for.
  
 The fact that this level of sound is capable of coming out of a budget studio monitor from the 1980s is absolutely damn incredible. Hopefully someone else tries this; who knows, we might *both *be bat**** insane.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## ozonator

Though this is an old thread, it's still relevant for those of us with long-enjoyed Sony headphones, since the Beyer pads are still available, and I've found this works with another model of old Sonys.
  
 I just put a set of the pads on my MDR-CD999 headphones, which aren't exactly the same as the V6/7506, but based on what I saw here, they seemed close enough to be worth trying.  I've had these since 1990, but haven't been using them much the last few years; the original pads held up longer than expected, but were really falling apart.
  
The new pads aren't a perfect fit -- the CD999s have a thin detachable plastic ring around the earpiece that held the original pads on. Without the ring, the Beyer pads are a bit too big; with the ring attached to the earpiece, the flap of the Beyer pads stretch enough over the ring to fit securely, they just don't reach all the way around and under the ring like the flap on the original pads did.  Other than that, the replacement was just as in the original post here:  success!
  
 Thanks to all for the info here!


----------

